# NY International Auto Show pics



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

alee said:


> * The tight and neat integration with BMW's head unit make it VERY attractive*


Among one of many good features of the E46 is the head unit integration in the dash. They've been promising Sirius since '02 and Sirius has yet to make a profit so I've been dubious. Too bad they are going to funk it up with I-drive in the next 3-series design.


----------



## robj213 (Nov 2, 2002)

Evo 8. This was at the Chicago Auto Show BTW.

Hey Alee, I took an identical picture of the 760's engine bay and also the 330i's wheel! Scary, I was like WTF!


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *Yeah, 10 cylinder, 500 bhp (372 kW) @ 5600 rpm (60.4 bhp/liter); 525 lb.-ft. (712 Nm) @ 4200 rpm.
> 
> 0-60 mph: 2.5 seconds (est.) :yikes:
> Top Speed: 300+ mph (est.) :yikes: *


Cool, very close figures to my Alpina :eeps:


----------



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

There are some sweet rides pictured there... and some nightmare I hope never to view again. What was that white SUV with the trashcan in the side?


----------



## mecklaiz (Mar 20, 2003)

I think the trash can SUV was a product on one of those TV shows that tries to take a regular vehicle and basically rebuild it to do a specific task.

One of things they did was like a golf ball collecting cart and so on...

Obligatory link:
http://dsc.discovery.com/fansites/monstergarage/episode/episode_01.html

Alee, without being too greedy, could get some shots of the new Mitsu Galant and Diamante.... I think those :asshole: s at Mitsubishi just decided to make the Diamante look like a freaking Satrun...

Also, do they let you into the cars at all? I noted you had a couple of interior shots.

Sorry man, we're living kinda vicariously through you.

Z


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

OBS3SSION said:


> *There are some sweet rides pictured there... and some nightmare I hope never to view again. What was that white SUV with the trashcan in the side? *


This is from the Discovery Channel show Monster Garage, my son's favorite show.

Hopefully someone has a picuture or 2?

SteveH


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

Very nice pics indeed! Rather than pick my favorite (which is almost impossible) I'll point out what I thought was the worst.

blech!


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

jw said:


> *Very nice pics indeed! Rather than pick my favorite (which is almost impossible) I'll point out what I thought was the worst.
> 
> blech!
> 
> ...


Volvo meets Mercury. : puke:


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

I sense a retrofit coming up...


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

Pete Teoh said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You were reading my mind, Pete. There's really no better intergrated solution out there for Sat radio in an E46. The next best thing I've seen if the Pioneer player in the dremelled ashtray.

WE NEED PART NUMBERS!!! :thumbup:


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

___lk___ said:


> *i think your lens is the problem... are u using some crappy $300 zoom?  *


:rofl: OCD enabler.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

___lk___ said:


> *i think your lens is the problem... are u using some crappy $300 zoom?  *


Yes. Wanna lend me some nice glass? :dunno:


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Mmm... Saleen... mmm... Z4... mmm... RX-8... is that the only RX-8 pic you could get?


----------

